# Why is buying a car such a pain in the ass?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Driven a 4.5 hr round trip to see a car today. And what a fucking waste of time it was!

Covered in dirt, dirty water marks and excess polish. Small scratches that needed polishing out and some in the door that would have been too deep.

Needed new front 19" Tyres, new disks and pads on top of the service it needs. Needed 2 wheel refurbs on nearside. Whole thing looked abused and unloved!! So pissed off!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:? :? :? ,, not as advertised ??,, [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

What and where was it mate? Save anybody else possibly wasting their time.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did you make him aware you were not happy about what you were seeing if it hadn't been advertised as in the advert?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I just told him I wasn't interested and wasn't going to buy. I was there less than 10min.

Not home yet, but not far now. Stopped for a drink.

He said what put me off so I listed all the things that needed cash spending on it.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Unfortunately Matt all BMW's are like this its just the way of the world :?

You know the solution - Get a TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

m4rky said:


> Unfortunately Matt all BMW's are like this its just the way of the world :?
> 
> You know the solution - Get a Deep Sea Blue 3.2 MKII TT


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's got to be something (advertised as) pretty special to warrant a 4.5hr round trip :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Found this a lot when I was looking for a qS 3 hour round trips to see a shed on wheels :evil:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I am always amazed at how some private sellers are so far up their own ass they think they are gods when their salemanship and attention to detail is as poor as your local 2nd hand dealer.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I always request additional pictures. If people can't fulfill my request then they have something to hide or are plain lazy. If they are lazy to take a couple of pics then they are prob too lazy to get the car serviced on time.

:roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> I always request additional pictures. If people can't fulfill my request then they have something to hide or are plain lazy. If they are lazy to take a couple of pics then they are prob too lazy to get the car serviced on time.
> 
> :roll:


Good point Tesh 

Matt, maybe you should just bin the BMW idea, it ain't gonna work out 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TT_Tesh said:


> I always request additional pictures. If people can't fulfill my request then they have something to hide or are plain lazy. If they are lazy to take a couple of pics then they are prob too lazy to get the car serviced on time.
> 
> :roll:


Ditto

Legit sellers spend time to both show you & provide you with what you need.

Ask for pictures close up.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

you just have to read some of the ads that appear on here and you wonder do they really want to sell as who will buy after reading the ad and seeing the price.
some should be in the jokes section  :lol:


----------

